# the sad hard truth



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

this isnt my video but this person is true , its true but sad and this thread is to raise awareness , and people who are buying bettas to breed and hea them need to buy all the living walmart bettas  raise awareness and love your fish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSRMqmPbAA&feature=related


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

That was pretty good. Though I had to turn the music off cause people are sleeping on my couch *smacks bubba*

Did you see the comments? love this one.


How to﻿ clean a betta bowl:
1. Remove betta
2. Smash the darn bowl against a wall
3. Get an actual tank
4. Fill with water
5. Place betta in


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

true lol


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

and bubba says thanks for the whack , (sarcasticly) hes not that kind of fishes either , i mean he doesnt flare at anythig but his brouther ONCE but u know hes grumpy and is like leav me alone , if u know what i mean


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Im nottrying to minimod, but its against forum rules to post vidios of animal cruelty. We all know its out there, and we hate it, but we dont need to see the vidios.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I've seen the video. It's really sad. 
The Betta Fish that don't get bought, I'm so sorry.
Even if they're fish, it doesn't mean that they don't deserve "Life to it's Fullest"
As they say. The Betta Fish as Pets, that are taken good care of, are so lucky.
Unlike those in the Pet Shops. I wish that I can just Save them All.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

just makeing shure that noobs dont accidentaly kill there fish


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The video was not needed. Most of the knowledgable members in this forum already advocate proper Betta care, there are many stickies on the proper betta care. Buying a fish to breed, and keep it is better As long as you purchase from anywhere other than Walmart, IMO, compared to buying at this place, while not all walmarts treat there bettas poorly, the majority of them do treat them like that, IMO the bettas at Walmart should be left to be, as with all the Betta lovers buying them, the demand is getting higher which in turn promotes the sales and mis treatment of this fish 

You also have broken a rule, it is against the forum rules to post a video depicting animal cruelty


----------

